# New Forum



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

At the recommendation of our moderator, we have added this new forum so members can discuss all issues relative to weather in order to separate these kinds of discussions from the commercial snow removal forum and elsewhere on the site - Good Suggestion Charles!


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

*An excellent resolution*

This new section is a great idea, and certainly solves my recent problem.

Just when I was starting to think nobody really cared, and here it is, the perfect answer.

Thanks Sean! (you too Charles )


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

You're Welcome! We hope this makes it easier to find weather related topics that are so very important to the Snow Plowing industry. There were so many going at one time we thought they deserved a home of their own. This also should make it easier to keep up with the plowing end of it too.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Charles and Sean. I went looking for a thread in a spot and it was gone. Then I looked closer and it was here. As you said Charles this is going to help a lot in the other forum.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

im new to this site and i love it great site  i find it to be verry helpful thank you


----------



## kerpal (Aug 21, 2007)

THis is a good suggestion fellas.. Good idea..


----------



## MetDone20 (Jan 20, 2008)

Very great!

I love to keep people informed for latest weather and potential winter storms/severe wx around Lakes region. I am not a meteorologists but I know alot about weather and computer models to predict the weather. Thanks for having this!


----------

